# Experience Letter From Current Company



## ansh_1705 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi All,

I need experience letter from current company , can someone please help with the format. Do we need to mention all the roles we were in during the tenure with the company.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ansh_1705 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need experience letter from current company , can someone please help with the format. Do we need to mention all the roles we were in during the tenure with the company.


Refer to page12 for template. DO NOT COPY THAT

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello Mr. Sharma

Is it mandatory to have all the designations / positions mention on reference letter or SD? 

I have already applied for ACS but was never advised by my agent that we should mention all the relevant positions held. 

As per his advice, I just mentioned the last designation from the company joining date till end of the employment. 

Can this cause an issue if u continue like this and continue to mention the last designation for EOI and Visa filing as well. I am also thinking because my old payslips have the earlier designation. Could this cause an issue? 

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Hello Mr. Sharma
> 
> Is it mandatory to have all the designations / positions mention on reference letter or SD?
> 
> ...


It won't cause an issue. Mine was something similar.But do upload all promotion letters during VISA upload.

In EOI use the designation as per the ACS assessment letter


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> It won't cause an issue. Mine was something similar.But do upload all promotion letters during VISA upload.
> 
> In EOI use the designation as per the ACS assessment letter


Basically I joined as software engineer in my last organization in 2004. Had three promotions and left as application development manager in 2011.

I actually dont have all the promotion letters but do have payslips showing different designations. Will that serve the purpose? 

I am actually worried on the point that ACS letter will show my experience as application development manager from 2004 - 2011.

My question 

1) For EOI, shall I mention application development manager from 2004 - 2011 as it will be shown on ACS outcome? 

2) on the visa application - do I mention different designations with month / year for each? Can this be considered as not matching with information provided on ACS and EOI? 

3) Will uploading payslips be OK instead of promotion letters? 

Thanks for helping me. 


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Basically I joined as software engineer in my last organization in 2004. Had three promotions and left as application development manager in 2011.
> 
> I actually dont have all the promotion letters but do have payslips showing different designations. Will that serve the purpose?
> 
> ...


1) ACS will assess all your employment and shows all the relevant exp of an organization. It will ONLY LIST 1 designation per organization (usually the latest one). This is the one you should use while submitting EOI.
2. No. Only relevant experience as per the details in ACS letter. If they split, you split. If they don't then you dont
3. Yes. Don't worry about designations change. Just upload whatever payslips you have.


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1) ACS will assess all your employment and shows all the relevant exp of an organization. It will ONLY LIST 1 designation per organization (usually the latest one). This is the one you should use while submitting EOI.
> 2. No. Only relevant experience as per the details in ACS letter. If they split, you split. If they don't then you dont
> 3. Yes. Don't worry about designations change. Just upload whatever payslips you have.


Thanks Mr. Sharma

Sorry to be a pain. 

I just wanted to clarify that while filling up the ACS, I only mentioned the last designation from 2004 - 2011 so I am assuming that they won't split and will mention Application development manager from 2004 - 2011.

I hope your replies remain same with this additional information.

Thanks again. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Thanks Mr. Sharma
> 
> Sorry to be a pain.
> 
> ...


I mentioned my entire employment by specifying only latest designation as my HR wasn't ready to detail the designations split. I didn't face any issue during ACS/VISA.


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you buddy. That helps. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiranwanttosayhi (Jan 25, 2018)

*Working in Chile as a software engineer,How to submit my statutory declaration format*

Hello,

I am working as a Developer in chile, how can i submit statutory declaration of my current experience to acs?

Please provide me the sample format to submit acs for chilean employees (If I want to submit from chile)

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiranwanttosayhi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am working as a Developer in chile, how can i submit statutory declaration of my current experience to acs?
> 
> ...


Can you not get a reference letter ?
The format for SD is same irrespective of where it is done 

Cheers


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Im working in one company for 5 yrs. Due to financial crisis they have not able to pay employees in right time. So my bank statement have irregular figure entries under my company name.

Suddently the company has got money from source. they paid me 3breakdown in full amount.

Mean while i request a letter stating that due to financial backlog unable to pay right time salary from my current employer, And also mention that they will settle me coming month in full.

As said they provide all settlement .i have attached bank statement and letter together as proof evidence.

Is it enough. or any other things need from my end. 

I dont want co to contact.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Im working in one company for 5 yrs. Due to financial crisis they have not able to pay employees in right time. So my bank statement have irregular figure entries under my company name.
> 
> Suddently the company has got money from source. they paid me 3breakdown in full amount.
> 
> ...


This should be sufficient 
However, no one can prevent a CO from contacting you for further clarification or evidence 

Cheers


----------

